# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Protector frs Board?

## Jumpi

Welchen Protector knnt ihr fr die Nose empfehlen? Sind die Starboardprotectoren geklebt oder nur draufgeschoben?  Wer hat ein Surfbent in benutzung und ist von diesem berzeugt?

----------


## paulchen

Hi, einen test des surfbent gibt es in der aktuellen surf...

----------


## madame_soleil

Moin, also ich hatte ne Zeit lang einen Bumper in der Mastschiene fr den Fall de Flle. Bin vielleicht so fnf, sechs Sessions damit gefahren. Aber das Ding hat seine Nachteile, denn du kannst den eigentlichen Mastfu dann nur noch ganz wenig verschieben und erst recht nicht so weit nach vorne, wie bei Starkwind vielleicht ntig. Dann hab ich den Bumper irgendwann ganz weggelassen, weil ich glaube, dass der auch Schaden anrichten kann, wenn der Mast dann doch mal mit aller Wucht vorne drauf knallt. Eine Nose kannst du immer noch irgendwie reparieren, eine rausgehebelte/ gebrochene Mastschiene ist da schon ne andere Hausnummer. 

Einer ausm Surfshop meinte dann mal zu mir "Dann lieber auf Protector o.. verzichten und lieber ein paar mal mehr die Nose reparieren"

----------


## surf-devil

> Welchen Protector knnt ihr fr die Nose empfehlen? Sind die Starboardprotectoren geklebt oder nur draufgeschoben?  Wer hat ein Surfbent in benutzung und ist von diesem berzeugt?



Ich habe einen Surfbent im Einsatz und bin als Freestyler voll davon berzeugt.
Die beschriebenen Nachteile kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, sind aber sicherlich mglich mit groen Racesegeln etc., da einfach andere Hebelkrfte auftreten als bei einem Segelfuchtelix.

----------


## Jumpi

Mchte mit dem Freestyle anfangen und berlege den Surfbent zu kaufen wenn er nicht so teuer wre. Leider gibt es auch keine aussagekrftigen Beweise das er funktioniert... habe hchstens ein Video gefunden da fhrt ihn ein Profi nur man sieht kein Sturz...

----------

